
Trump Won Because Leftist Political Correctness Inspired a Terrifying Backlash - dthal
http://reason.com/blog/2016/11/09/trump-won-because-leftist-political-corr
======
SpikeDad
In other words people voted for Trump because he's an asshole that resonated
with themselves being assholes. It's so much less worrisome on the conscience
when your President is also an amoral, racist, misogynistic liar.

~~~
imaginenore
What's your evidence of him being a racist?

I feel like this exact attitude of shouting "racist!" whenever something
doesn't go your way is what drove white men and women away from the left. I've
been left-leaning my whole life, and the last few years have been
disappointing, I no longer associate myself with the left, at least the
American flavor of it.

~~~
devsquid
-_- Donald Trump called Mexicans rapists. The KKK endorses him, the American Nazi Party is stoked on him. Steven Bannon is going to be his "Strategist".

He's on tape talking about molesting women. Many women have come forward and
accused him of trying to or having molested them.

Have you ever talked to his supporters about race?

~~~
imaginenore
"Mexican" is not a race. He didn't call all Mexicans rapists.

He doesn't control the KKK, nor the Nazi Party.

He is not on tape talking about molesting women, I've listened to the
recording, and it's about grabbing the women who let him, which is consensual
by definition.

And yes, women have accused him, but women also accused Duke lacrosse team.
Famous people often get accused with zero evidence. Notice that NONE of the
women who accused him went to the police and filed the charges.

So every single thing you wrote, besides Bannon, is either a lie or is out of
his control. I don't know much about Bannon to judge either way, so won't
comment on it.

Have you ever talked to the left supporters yourself? They are the most racist
group I've ever met. Youtube is full of SJWs blaming white people for all the
problems, only because they are white. The are now protesting and writing
things like "Kill all the whites" on the walls. That's exactly what made me
distance myself from the left.

And just to clarify, I don't support Trump, I don't like him, but for much
different reasons than your made up ones.

~~~
dragonwriter
> "Mexican" is not a race.

Yes, it is "a family, tribe, people, or nation belonging to the same stock".
[0]

It's not one of the arbitrarily-defined classical races (negroid, caucusoid,
mongoloid) or one of those recognized as a "race" by the US census (which uses
the classic races essentially, with new names, plus a new one for indigenous
people of North America.)

[0] [http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/race[3]](http://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/race\[3\])

~~~
imaginenore
Word games begin. For most people race is white / Asian / black / other. You
see something like that on every application form asking about race. I've
never seen "Mexican" as an answer to the race question.

[http://mortgageporter.com/images/old/6a00d834522f5769e20133f...](http://mortgageporter.com/images/old/6a00d834522f5769e20133f6172144970b-pi.png)

[http://lensnola.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2...](http://lensnola.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/05/fact-sheet-detail.png)

The term you're looking for is not "racist", but "nationalist". You could
probably call Trump that, though I don't think he made any statements about
all of Mexicans, most of his drivel is about the illegal immigrants coming
from Mexico.

~~~
dragonwriter
No, bigotry based on nationality is called "racism", based on the broader
definition of race that the one used on census forms already referenced
upthread; this usage is well-established. "Nationalism" means something
different, and not inherently bigoted, though nationalism is often accompanied
by racism, and some "brands" of nationalism are quite racist (e.g., the white
nationalism of Steve Bannon, Trump's new Chief Strategist.)

------
kendallgclark
What a weird coincidence that a very close election was lost because of the
writer's pre-existing hobby horse.

------
throwaway4891a
Gad Saad and Jonathan Haidt bring sensibility to causes and effects of the
Karpman drama triangle that displaced actual, past revolutionary action on
college campuses / social sciences with mostly an imposter, going through the
motions but stuck bikeshedding (i.e., microaggressions, SJWing) rather than
attacking major social problems. There's also helicopter parenting, lack of
movement leadership, fall of SFDS, extended adolescence, for-profit
universities catering to student whims and other aspects which compound the
situation. Critical thinking skills, respectful debate without onerous
preconditions (i.e., demanding apologies/subservience) and proportionality of
response could be emphasized more in education.

See also:

\- "ABOLISH ALL SCIENCE 'COS ITS RACIST! -SJW University Student"
[https://youtu.be/1i80qaETtw8](https://youtu.be/1i80qaETtw8)

\- "Yale University Students Protest Halloween Costume Email (VIDEO 3)"
[https://youtu.be/9IEFD_JVYd0](https://youtu.be/9IEFD_JVYd0)

\-
[http://www.ted.com/speakers/jonathan_haidt](http://www.ted.com/speakers/jonathan_haidt)

\- [https://www.youtube.com/gadsaad](https://www.youtube.com/gadsaad)

------
devsquid
Lol people keep talking as if Trump has some landslide victory and massive
voter turn out.

So far he's accumulated less votes than Mitt Romney in 2012.

~~~
imaginenore
That's not the point. It was supposed to be a very easy win for Hillary.
Almost every serious forecast said so, almost every poll said so.

~~~
devsquid
Argument in the post was pretty weak.

My point was the election was very close. Personally I didn't find it
surprising Trump won. I know a lot of older people that were all in. It was
shocking to see the change in rhetoric this year. Instead of debating
traditional topics of economics etc, I dealt with a bombardment of
videos/memes/etc that were either obviously fake or obviously strawman
arguments. I know some conservative kids my age, most of them wanted nothing
to do with Donald Trump. The ones that did, started calling themselves
"nationalist" and talking as if they were apart of some great "race war". It
was insane.

It saddens me to see the older generation sell my future because their fear of
brown people and their inability to determine whats BS spam links.

~~~
imaginenore
What's with the ageist discrimination? Old people are people too.

4 years of presidency is not going to sell anyone's future. The worst that
will happen, not counting a nuclear war, is

1) more gas/oil/coal gets mined, driving the prices down, and making the
renewables unattractive.

2) increased CO2 emissions due to cheaper gas/oil/coal.

3) make the rich richer, everyone else poorer, which has been happening for
decades in the US

Neither of these are particularly scary, it just sets the humanity a few years
back, but maybe will force us to come up with some technological solutions to
fight CO2 and other climate change issues.

Stop being so alarmist, he won fair, it's his turn to drive the bus. I don't
like him, but things don't always go our way.

~~~
devsquid
"it just sets the humanity a few years back"

Life is short man. Its not like in four years we can just simple turn back the
clock and fix everything. We elected someone who openly molested women, I
can't imagine how that must feel to a woman.

We don't know yet what the federal government will do about climate change. It
doesn't look like they will do a lot tho. We still don't fully understand the
problem, who knows. "a few years" could be meaningless or it could be
everything...

~~~
imaginenore
He didn't openly molest women. Listen to the recording. He talks about the
women who let him do it, which is consensual.

4 years will not destroy the planet, even China failed at that in their crazy
building spree in the last decades.

~~~
devsquid
Trump: Yeah, that’s her. With the gold. I better use some Tic Tacs just in
case I start kissing her. You know, I’m automatically attracted to beautiful —
I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait.
And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything.

Bush: Whatever you want.

Trump: Grab ’em by the pussy. You can do anything.

\-----

You are saying that's not misogyny?

He's talking about using his celebrity status to take advantage of women.

~~~
imaginenore
Yeah, you just didn't provide the full quote. Be ashamed for trying to BS our
readers.

~~~
devsquid
wut r u talking about? -_-

------
TheSpiceIsLife
Everyone is talking passed each other.

